# Tomorrow it's Halloween!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Smilies: http://www.animaatjes.de/bilder/halloween/9


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Halloween Ans!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Halloween Ans!

I can't take credit for this photo, but Claudie just posted it to the Havanese email groups and it cracked me up. Some people are so creative with their jack-o-lanterns.

*Warning: Keep Alcohol Away From Your Jack-O-Lanterns*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! That's a good one, Kimberly. Here's a site with some really elaborate pumpkin carvings (and a how-to discussion...yeah, right).

http://www.villafanestudios.com/pumpkins.htm


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Ha! That's a good one, Kimberly. Here's a site with some really elaborate pumpkin carvings (and a how-to discussion...yeah, right).
> 
> http://www.villafanestudios.com/pumpkins.htm


Elaborate is right! Some people have way too much time on their hands ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, LOL, that's awesome! One of my friends took this picture... it's Obama!

And Kim, that's a great site!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, credit or not, that is a great picture!!!! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, that's not a very flattering look for Obama. LOL!

Michele, I figured that one was worth sharing. It was so unique!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some pretty interesting pumkins....I am soooo not talented. I wish I was though.....I do like the alcohol one though!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Ha! That's a good one, Kimberly. Here's a site with some really elaborate pumpkin carvings (and a how-to discussion...yeah, right).
> 
> http://www.villafanestudios.com/pumpkins.htm


Wow! That's incredible. That's real sculpture.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*yeah trick or treaters finally came!*

Riki is so happy...he gives all the kids kisses when they take their candy!


----------

